

Apple enters the console gaming business this October - wietsehage
http://wietsehage.nl/post/10078709667/apple-enters-the-console-gaming-business-this-october

======
zachshallbetter
Wow, talk about speculation. Yeesh

------
edge17
this is complete link bait

